# 지금의



## Meyna

Hi peeps, I read this sentence here but don't understand why 의 is added to 지금.
Here's the full sentence-- 왜 내 방을 치워야 해요?
지금의 내 방이 좋아요.

I only know 의 as showing possession but I'm unclear about this one.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello, Meyna.

I like my room as it is, or I like my current room as it is. In other words, I'd like to retain my room as it is.

'지금의' could be written as the adjective 'current' in English.

Lee,


----------



## Meyna

CharlesLee said:


> Hello, Meyna.
> 
> I like my room as it is, or I like my current room as it is. In other words, I'd like to retain my room as it is.
> 
> '지금의' could be written as the adjective 'current' in English.
> 
> Lee,


아주 감사해요!!!!
So if I want to say 'I like my current house', can I also use 지금의 to say 'Current'? Just wanted to make sure my brain understood it right and used it correctly too


----------



## jakartaman

Meyna said:


> 아주 감사해요!!!!
> So if I want to say 'I like my current house', can I also use 지금의 to say 'Current'? Just wanted to make sure my brain understood it right and used it correctly too


You are right.
나는 지금의 우리 집이 좋아요. (usually talking about my family home)
or 나는 지금의 내 집이 좋아요. (usually talking about my own home)


----------



## Tomato potato

'의' is likely to be translated as 'of' in English.
Here's a way of understanding the usage:
지금의 우리 집 => My home of this moment
지금 우리 집 => My current home


----------



## Meyna

Tomato potato said:


> '의' is likely to be translated as 'of' in English.
> Here's a way of understanding the usage:
> 지금의 우리 집 => My home of this moment
> 지금 우리 집 => My current home


Oh my gosh, 아주 감사합니다!!!!!!


----------



## CharlesLee

Meyna said:


> 아주 감사해요!!!!
> So if I want to say 'I like my current house', can I also use 지금의 to say 'Current'? Just wanted to make sure my brain understood it right and used it correctly too



The previous context says "왜 내 방을 치워야 해요?" It means he or she doesn't want to clear up

 his or her room. Thus, it doesn't mean the room's interior design. He or she doesn't want to put things in order

because he or she likes the way it is.

Lee


----------



## Meyna

CharlesLee said:


> The previous context says "왜 내 방을 치워야 해요?" It means he or she doesn't want to clear up
> 
> his or her room. Thus, it doesn't mean the room's interior design. He or she doesn't want to put things in order
> 
> because he or she likes the way it is.
> 
> Lee


Thank you very much for helping me out!!


----------

